# Just back from Mexico beach



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Fished st joe bay on the 26th. Nothing. Not even a lady fish. The guy next to me fished for three days and caught one trout. Around blacks island. Went out of Mexico beach on the 27. Headed up the beach and saw some birds diving. A couple lady's and a few Spanish. Saw some tarpon. Then out of the blue a 100lb tarpon hit my got-cha plug. 45 mins later I got to fish again. Headed out from there. Got into some more Spanish. One 26" and a bunch of Bonita. Great fun. Kept seeing jacks under the boat. Finally got one to bite. Headed out from there to drop on some reefs. One small groupeer. A couple triggers several snapper and two lesser AJ's. Found a floating board and caught a few mahi. Man what a good day of fishing. It was all day action. From the beach all the way out to 21 miles. 

The next day wasn't as productive. A bunch of Bonita a few Spanish. One triple tail and a big old lane snapper. 

Fishings good. Every reef we fished we hooked up.

Edit/Delete Message  Reply With Quote  Multi-Quote This Message  Quick reply to this message


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

*More pix*

A few more pix


----------



## Limitless (Aug 3, 2016)

Good trip for tough summer time fishing!  I'm like you,  if you can find steady action it's all good.  Great pic of your Silver King!!


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

*Another*

Only let me post one pic at a time


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

*One more*

One more pic. Il try and add a short video of the tarpon


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Limitless... I'm with you. When I go fishing I'm fishing for whatever bites. We went  to the bay in the spring. I bet we caught 100 lady fish. Ended up using them as shark bait and had a blast. Hooked up on a couple big black tips. Man they put on a great aerial show. Ended up with a few Spanish for dinner. But as long as I'm catching it doesn't matter to me what's on the other end. As long as it's pulling.  

This time was a blast with the Bonita. Light tackle. Fish breaking water chasing bait. Fight like crazy. Lots of action. Great for the kids. They like pulling up the big ones from the bottom. But theres just something about casting to  fish chasing bait and a little freight train nailing it. Man it's fun. 

Can't get the video to load


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome!  What boat are you fishing out of?  I have a 19' Kenner I fish out of LA a lot and Steinhatchee occasionally.  My buddy lives in MX Beach and I've thought about taking the boat down there.


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

We fished a 19' key west. The first day was nice. Like glass until about 11 then 1' by 1 or so. The second day was not so nice. 2' to start and by noon 2 1/2. Really had no business out there the second day.


----------



## lampern (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the report.

Do you ever find blackfin tuna near the beaches?


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 3, 2016)

I was hoping for one once we got out on the reefs. But no such luck. Had about an 8' bull shark chase one of the Bonita all the way to the boat. The only reason I can figure he didn't get it was because he hit the boat. My 15 year old and I had only been out of the water for maybe 10 mins when he showed up. Man it was hot and the water felt good. We both kind of looked at each other like; oh crap, man I'm glad I'm back in the boat..........


----------



## lampern (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks much


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

